# Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming



## ibizastyler (8. Januar 2018)

*Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Hallo zusammen!

Vorab möchte ich euch allen erstmal ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr wünschen!!! 

Hier nun kurz zu meinem Anliegen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Schlagt bitte einfach mal was vor - jedoch max. 1000 Euro.
Wichtig ist, dass der Monitor wieder 5-7 Jahre durchhält.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Derzeitig besitze ich zwei Monitore (die Zusammenstellung ist "strange", da ich den alten Monitor nicht hergeben wollte):
- BenQ 24" XL2420T - allerdings einen der ersten, somit hat dieser nur 120Hz und keine 144Hz 
- BenQ 21.5" E2200 HD (aus Mitte 2009)

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Derzeitig habe ich eine Palit GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium verbaut, welche auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ausgetauscht werden soll.
Betrieben wird diese in einem Intel 6700K mit 16 GB RAM, etc.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Also der Fokus liegt definitiv auf Gaming! Games: WoW und FPS Shooter, wie z.B. Battlefield Reihe, CoD, Star Wars, usw.
Allerdings nehme ich auch gerne Guides oder Sessions auf, welche dann natürlich (halbwegs) professionell bearbeitet werden müssen.
Selbiges gilt für die Fotobearbeitung - aber da reichte mein TN-Panel bisher auch.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- Flicker free
- ULMB
- G-Sync
- Auflösung 1440p
- min. 144 Hz
- min. 27 Zoll
- curved (optional)
- 3D (optional - sollte aber normal eh mit dabei sein, wenn der Monitor min. 144Hz haben soll)
- ich hätte gerne mal einen Monitor mit IPS oder UA(LED?) Panel, allerdings sind diese für das Gaming (FPS) mit 4-5ms GtG nicht wirklich geeignet... oder?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir auch dieses mal wieder weiterhelfen könnt!! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße,
da Andyman


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 2K Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Produktvergleich Acer Predator Z271bmiphz, Acer Predator XB271Hbmiprz, Acer Predator XB272bmiprz | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn würde ich einen von denen nehmen.
3D Vision findest du allerdings kaum noch bei Monitoren.


----------



## ibizastyler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 2K Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

danke für deine Empfehlungen!!

Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, sind das nur Monitore mit 1080p und zwei davon sind mit TN Panel.
Ist ein Monitor mit IPS Panel nicht so ratsam für Shooter? Kennt man den unterschied von 1ms GTG zu 4 ms GtG so gravierend? G-Sync sollte ja alles regeln können, oder? Habe allerdings auch was von einem Input-Lag gelesen, welcher aber wohl verschmerzbar sein sollte...(?)

Momentan finde ich diese beiden Monitore ganz ansprechend:
ASUS PG27VQ, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, NVIDIA G-Sync
ASUS PG279Q ROG, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, NVIDIA G-Sync


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 2K Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Naja, du willst doch nen 2K Monitor haben.
Die gibt es nicht mit IPS in 144Hz.

Ob du den Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 4ms wahrnimmst, kannst du nur selber entscheiden und Gsync hat nicht mit der Reaktionszeit zu tun.


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 2K Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*



ibizastyler schrieb:


> - Flicker free
> - ULMB
> - G-Sync



Das ist zwar alles bei jedem G-Sync Gerät so vorhanden, aber ist dir eigentlich bewusst,  dass ULMB das genaue Gegenteil von Flickerfree ist, nämlich absichtliches Flackern?



> allerdings sind diese für das Gaming (FPS) mit 4-5ms GtG nicht wirklich geeignet... oder?



GtG sind reine Marketingangaben, die fernab realistischer Betriebsbedingungen (maximales Overdrive) ermittelt wurden.



> Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, sind das nur Monitore mit 1080p



In der Überschrift steht, dass du 2K haben willst. Im Text steht was von 1440p. Was denn nun?


----------



## ibizastyler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

oje... ich habe es gerade gesehen - SORRY!! Ich suche definitiv einen neuen WQHD (1440p) Monitor - Keinen 2K ... war wohl ein C&P Fehler meinerseits. Habe den TT geändert.

Auch dir danke schön für deinen Beitrag!

Das mit dem ULMB und/oder "Flicker free" war mir so nicht bewusst :S

Wenn das mit den 1ms GtG nur ein "Marketing-Gag" ist, kann ich ja normal auch zu einem Monitor mit IPS Panel und 4ms GtG greifen - find ich gut 
Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Persönlich würd ich auch ein 27 Zoll, WQHD mit 144hz nehmen. Und wohl auch wieder eins mit TN Panel. Mit IPS ist es die reinste Lotterie ob man da ein vernünftiges kriegt und von der Reaktionszeit sind die immer deutlich langsamer als ein TN Panel. Vor allem sind heutige TN Panels bei guten Monitoren auch qualitativ wirklich vernünftig, muss man keine großen Abstriche bei der Bildqualität machen.


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Versteh mich nicht falsch. "Flickerfree" sind die Monitore alle. ULMB ist ein gesonderter Modus, welcher feste 85, 100 und 120Hz voraussetzt und nicht mit G-Sync kombiniert werden kann. Dabei flackert die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auch dementsprechend mit 85, 100 oder 120Hz, um die Schaltvorgänge des LCDs für dich nicht sichtbar zu machen, was die Bildschärfe in der Bewegung auf Kosten der Helligkeit massiv steigert.
Falls ULMB aktiv ist, sorgt es dafür, dass in folgendem Test sämtlicher Text scharf lesbar ist.
UFO Test: Moving Photo - Street Map

Da man sich aber entscheiden muss, fahre ich lieber mit 165Hz G-Sync statt 120Hz ULMB.
Ich verwende diesen: AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Macht das gleiche wie der PG279Q, aber ohne den heftigen Aufpreis für den Namen)


----------



## ibizastyler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

ULMB hatte ich bei meinem 24" auch aktiviert und es war schon brauchbar, aber einfach viel zu blass... wenn es das in "schön" gäbe, wäre das super! Vielleicht ist ja G-Sync die Antwort darauf. Ich konnte es leider noch nie testen.

TN vs. IPS... bei dem was ich alles so lese wg. BLB, Panellotterie, etc. wird es wohl wieder ein TN werden.
Diese hier lest sich auch schon mal sehr gut:
ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr aber von diesem hier?
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Abgesehen von dem Preis... der ist natürlich mehr als nur sportlich... wäre aber Curved... da ich nicht so weit von dem Monitor entfernt sitzen werde - eher sitzen kann, wäre es evtl. eine Alternative?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Gsync und ULMB machen komplett unterschiedliche Sachen.
Ich würde wenn es geht, ein VA Panel immer TN oder IPS vorziehen.


----------



## ibizastyler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

jup, das ist mir seit gestern Abend auch nicht mehr fremd. Habe mich noch etwas belesen und mir einige Videos auf YT reingezogen.

Jedenfalls ist es momentan so, dass die ASUS IPS Monitore von den o.g. Modellen recht gelobt werden, allerdings habe ich auch ein paar Reviews gesehen, in welchen sie auch Ego-Shooter gespielt haben, wie z.B. SW Battlefront und CS:GO. Da ich schon auf der Competitiv-Schiene unterwegs bin, ist noch viel zu viel Ghosting vorhanden, da die Reaktionszeiten noch zu lang sind.
Soll heißen, dass es wohl ein TN Panel werden muss, da auch die VA Panels zum Teil sehr viel Ghosting aufweisen - sehr schade...

Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrungen mit den o.g. Modellen? Egal ob TN oder IPS Panel?
Vielleicht spielt ja auch der eine oder andere "ambitionierter" Shooter, der seine Erfahrung teilen möchte?

Vielen Dank nochmals für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ich glaube du meinst Schlieren, weil ghosting wenig mit der Reaktionszeit zu tun hat.
Bei deinem XL2420T und AMA an solltest du auf jeden Fall ordentlich ghosting gewöhnt sein.
UFO Test: Ghosting Probier das mal auf deinen beiden Monitoren aus.
Der XL2420T sollte auf AMA an ghosting haben und bei AMA aus ordentlich schlieren.
Probier auch mal Spiele aus mit AMA an bzw aus.


----------



## ibizastyler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

das muss ich dann heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Habe leider keine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass auf diesen Thread eine Antwort geschrieben wurde :S

Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass ich diesen UFO Ghosting-Test schon mal ausprobiert habe.
Die UFOs "fliegen" sehr unscharf von links nach rechts. Wenn ich allerdings "ULMB" anwerfe (musste ein Zusatztool bzw. einen Zusatztreiber für den Monitor installieren, damit es funktioniert), sieht es gleich besser aus - auch wenn dann alles sehr blass ist, da bei dieser Technik anscheinend die Helligkeit auf ein Minimum reduziert wird.(?)
Das soll halt das alte CRT Monitorfeeling zurückbringen... wäre auch fast so, wenn die Farben danach schöner wären.

Mir würde die ASUS PG27*Q-Serie schon zusagen...also egal ob der mit TN-, IPS- oder curved TN-Panel... die nehmen sich wohl alle nicht viel... ich möchte mir nur sehr ungern die IPS Panellotterie antun...


----------



## ibizastyler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Also sobald ich AMA ausschalte wird es sowohl mit dem UFO Test, als auch in einem Spiel kriminell mit der Darstellung.
Das Beste, aber auch blasseste Ergebnis erziele ich auf dem BenQ XL2420T mit dem "Strobelight Monitortreiber".


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Dann solltest du einen Monitor mit blur reduction nehmen.
Würde den PG278QR nehmen.
Gsync kannst du halt nicht nutzen, wenn du ULMB an hast.


----------



## ibizastyler (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ich habe mich nun für den ASUS PG279Q mit dem IPS Panel entschieden, welcher heute auch schon angekommen ist, damit ich ihn testen kann. Ist mein erster mit IPS Panel. 

Der erste Eindruck ist definitiv "WAHNSINN!" und in der Panellotterie hatte ich wohl auch Glück. BLB ist nur unten rechts minimal vorhanden.
Werde ihn nun ein bisschen auf Herz und Nieren testen und dann schaue ich mal weiter.

Das mit dem G-Sync erschließt sich mir momentan noch nicht so wirklich... wenn ich das Prinzip, usw. richtig verstanden haben sollte, muss v-sync dafür "aus" sein - egal ob im Treiber, oder im Game, da es ja eine andere Technologie ist(?).


----------



## chaotium (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ich habe auch den PG279Q. So schlecht ist er nicht.
BLB bei IPS hast Du immer, mal mehr mal weniger.

Und ja bester Monitor den ich bis jetzt hatte.
Ich hoffe den gibbet es in naher zukunft in 4K? xD


----------



## ibizastyler (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

ich finde ihn gerade super  in 4k gibt es ihn ende diesen jahres, insofern ich mich nicht verlesen habe.

das mit g-sync geht wohl nun auch... irgendwie...
144Hz im Treiber und am Monitor eingestellt
- v-sync im treiber auf ein

vorher hatte ich den monitor auf 165Hz, konnte die Hz-Zahl allerdings nicht im Treiber einstellen... fragt sich nur warum?
- v-sync war ebenfalls im treiber eingeschalten
es ruckelte immer wieder mal ganz schön


----------



## chaotium (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ich hab kein VSync an wieso? Habs im anderen Tread auch geschrieben
Zu 90% komm ich nie an 165 FPS ran ^^


----------



## ibizastyler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

dann schalte ich mal v-sync wieder aus und probiere es nochmal

an die 165 FPS komme ich schon ran - zum teil auch leicht - kommt immer auf das spiel an.
habe aber festgestellt, dass es mit 144 Hz besser läuft, als mit den 165 Hz.

abgesehen davon, habe ich momentan eher das problem, dass ich den monitor etwas "unscharf" finde, kann aber nirgends die schärfe umstellen. weder am monitor selbst, noch im treiber. die Cleartype funktion habe ich bereits umgestellt bzw. angepasst.
wisst ihr evtl. wie ich "nachschärfen"kann?


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Hallo,

die letzten Posts lesen sich ja nicht schlecht hinsichtlich PG279Q.

Ich steh jetzt auch ganz konkret von der der Frage. Hab grad meine GTX 1060 verkauft weil ne 1080 TI kommen soll und hab auch den PG279Q im Auge.

Scheinbar ist es momentan in der Beste/vernünftigste? Richtig?
IPS ist in jedem Falle der TN-Technologie vorzuziehen?!

Oder hat noch jemand einen absoluten Geheimtipp?

Gestern habe ich mir beim Mediamarkt einen Oldtimer angeschaut (acer xb270HUBPRZ). Der hat nen IPS-Panel...also die Farben sind wirklich nicht übel. Aber der war viel zu teuer (599) und hatte noch dazu nen Fehler im Display)


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Wenn dir der schon zu teuer ist, warum willst du dann nen PG279Q.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Du hast mich missverstanden.

Das ist so ein alter Klotz und fehlerfrei war er auch nicht, da sind 599,00 viel zu viel. 
Ich hätt gesagt max 350-400 für den Aussteller. Aber wenn er ohnehin einen Fehler im Display hat sind das ncoh zu viel.


----------



## ibizastyler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Also momentan kann ich den ASUS PG279Q nur wärmstens empfehlen!!

Wenn man in der Panellotterie Glück hat, ist es ein Wahnsinnsteil. 
Nachdem ich mich die letzten Tage nachjustiert habe, passt jetzt fast alles perfekt. 
Ich kenne deine Einsatzgebiete nicht, aber falls es auch neuere Spiele sein sollten, wie zb BF1,... reizt man eine GTX 1070 schon sehr gut aus. Mit der 1080 TI (also rund 1000 Euro Invest) geht noch mehr. 
Ich kann nur noch dazu sagen, dass es für mich persönlich eine gravierende Umstellung war mit dem Wechsel von TN auf IPS. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ok. 
Naja wenn ich ihn z. b. bei Mindfactory kaufe kann man ja die Pixelprüfung dazubuchen.

Dann gibt's beim ASUS noch das Cash-Back


----------



## ibizastyler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Deswegen hab ich das auch so gemacht [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Wow, 20€ für nix.
Pixelfehler kannst du immer haben, auch erst wenn der Monitor bei dir ankommt.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

So hab jetzt zugeschlagen mit dem PQ278QR und 1080 TI.

Die Odyssee hat ein Ende.

Danke Euch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Ich bin mit diesem zufrieden: *Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR*
ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lies Dir, wenn Du Lust hast, das verlinkte Thema durch, in der in Ruhe Vor- und nachteile der Konzepte angesprochen werden. Ja, IPS ist klasse, es gibt aber leider eine scheinbar große Serienstreuung. Das gute alte TN Panel, allerdings mit 8bit Farbtiefe, hat auch seine Qualitäten, man muss sich aber etwas Ruhe damit nehmen, die Farben zu kalibrieren. Die Originale Einstellen war "für die Tonne", in der Summe wurden meine Erwartungen erfüllt und ich möchte jetzt 144Hz und G-sync nicht mehr missen.

Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es


----------



## Icuk73 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Jo. das hab ich auch rausgelesen. Mir war das zu heiß mit der Serienstreuung. In manchen Bewertungen liest man, dass Monitore teilweise 3 x zurückgeschickt wurden.
Das wäre mir zu blöd (Zeitaufwand und auch Kostenaufwand wegen Porto). 
Daher hab ich jetzt auch den PG278QR bestellt  (auch wegen dem Fuß --> Danke "interessierterUser" für die Maße.


----------



## Redlagon (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für WQHD (1440p) Allround-Monitor mit G-Sync und  Fokus auf Gaming*

Hi erstmal,

ich empfehle dir die beiden hier:
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz, ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q | Geizhals Deutschland 

Gruß Red


----------

